# Tattoo Idea what do you guys think



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

So I've been thinking about getting tattoos for the boys for a long while now. I've already decided to do Marley's paws but I was having a hard time figuring out what to do for Dosia. I was thinking about a black outline of him pulling but it didn't look right on paper. I had a friend help me with photoshop and we came up with this.

Original pic









Colored and cartooned 









I love the way it turned out. I'm thinking about changing the colors though. Since D is seal colored I thought I'd take out the green and do Black, gray, blue, and a few red highlights, and I'm just doing his head and a bit of chest not full body. What do you guys think?? I'll be ding it in the next few days when I get the pattern just right


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

A head/chest shot will look good


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Yea that's what I was thinking just doing the head and chest  I'll probly do it tomorrow or Monday. I'll post pics of how it turns out


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

ya I want to see a head and chest pic done , I think that would look sweet.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I cant wait to see it Kyrstal. I think it will look awesome!


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

thats gonna look sweet


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

i say something like this


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Oooo Clint thank you those look awesome. Now you got me thinking


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

i like the cutout style more.. there is too much going on in the other pic


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Yea totally. Things like that get really tedious tattooing too. Hmmm now we gotta add some red


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

oooo I love that idea! It would look great!


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

kg420 said:


> Yea totally. Things like that get really tedious tattooing too. Hmmm now we gotta add some red


where did you want red at?


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

This is what I was kinda going for. I really love the way it's done but I don't want a tattoo of someone else's dog ya know. I want Dosia's face. I want to reverse the red and black and blue where the yellow is and keep the chest spot and bottom lip white. I wanted to keep it kinda like this cause I want to see his eyes like you can in the pic.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

hmm.. that looks like it was done w/ Adobe Illustrator .. i'll see if i can do it w/ CS5


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG Clint thank you so much for helping me. I don't have any sort of photoshop and photobucket's thing kinda sucks. You my friend have just earned yourself a free tattoo for being so awesome and helping me out  Let me know if you ever come up this far and I'll get you hooked up. Also I have family down toward your area, I'll send you a message when we head down that way. (hugs) I really appreciate it


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

oh sweetness... i'll see what i can do.. more motivation, lol

gonna see if i can find Illustrator


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Awesome!!!! Your the  :woof:


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

found it.. headed to my gmas for lunch in about an hour.. i'll get on it when i get back.. dl should be done by then too


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG freakin awesome thank you so so much


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

is that the picture you want? do you have one where there is more light on his face?


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

i'm still playin with it a little..


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Let me grab another pic. I think I have a good one of him by the back door with good light.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

This one has pretty good light too just take out the sweater lmao 









this one has cool lighting on it too


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

yea... its just giving a big blotch on the side of his head where its shadowed.. lemme see what i can do.. its been a while since i've messing w/ PS ..


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

not really happy w/ this.. still messing w/ the other pics as well.. i sent the pics to a friend of mine who is a PS pro.. has his masters degree in graphic arts

meh.. trying to get as close as possible to what u want


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

after looking at the obey style pic.. not even close.. i'm not happy yet.. lol


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

That one's pretty cool, I like the color on that one.


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

It's not that great, but I played around in GIMP


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

the clear close up pic of him inside will work best.. hopefully by tomorrow afternoon i will have something


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Thank you thank you thank you :woof:


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

And another


----------



## Bedwellk (Dec 23, 2015)

This is a bit unrelated but I was a little freaked out by how much our boys look alike and had to share!


----------

